# For anyone with computer problems



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

After going through a virus attack,

losing a hard drive,

fighting off hackers,

upgrading all my software,

installing fire-walls,

Being threatened with being cut-off by my email provider, and a host

of other problems...





I have fixed my computer...

and NOW it works exactly the way I want it to!

|

|

|

|


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

HA! :rockn:


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

That's awesome!! :haha:


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

yep I HATE MY COMPUTER MOST OF THE TIME if it was like that one i would like it again


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:rockn:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i didnt know coors light came in towers now hahaha


----------



## billythecow (May 25, 2009)

lol i want one of those


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I've been needing to get me a new one...lol


----------

